# Looking for High Quality Food to Use as Treats



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Right now, Teddy is doing very well eating Chicken Soup for the Soul so I intend to keep her on it for a while.

However, I was wondering if anyone could recommend an especially "tasty" kibble (something small) that I could use for treats?

I'd prefer to give a good, nourishing kibble than most treats, and the really good treats are expensive.

Should I consider one of the Taste of the Wild kibbles? Does your dog prefer one over the other?

Thanks.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Professional Chicken and Barley (puppies) is what I feed my dogs. It is good for them and they seem to like it. You could also just give him small pieces of boiled chicken breast.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I used Natural Balance food that comes in a roll. You can cut it up into small pieces and it's good stuff and since it's soft she can eat it quickly


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I've found that most dogs aren't highly motivated by kibble. I use leftovers from whatever meat we had for dinner last night, cut up into pieces the size of my fingernail. Either than or nitrate-free, nitrite-free, preservative-free turkey hotdogs or little bits of string cheese.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I have taken a whole beef liver and dried it and cut it up for training.
Also bits of cheese or hot dogs work (although hot dogs may be considered junk).
Ideally you want something soft and able to be cut small.

I also second the Natural Balance roll.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I use chicken, hotdogs, cheese, ect..

I personally will NOT use the Natural Balance rolls as they are full of SUGAR. {Sugar is the 3rd ingredient in all flavors.}

But I have used Zukes.

Zukes Mini Naturals – Dog Training Treats, The Perfect Training Treat for Dogs


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I boil up a huge batch of plain chicken at the beginning of the week and cut into tiny pieces or strips. I also love Zukes or soft Cloud Starr treats. although they are expensive! If we are around the house and just doing little things I will use tiny pieces of banana or apple, but those aren't really convenient out and about.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I've read where some members on here use Bill Jac for treats.

I use Cheerios or Fruit Loops. (probably not super healthy)


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

All the rich treats did not agree with my pup. I bake the Natures Variety Raw Venison and cut into small pieces. Healthy and very motivating. May be considered over the top by some..like my family..lol!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I use turkey hotdogs and microwave them and then cut them up into small pieces. Uschi loves them.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Stella eats the Orijen 6 Fish Dog Food, she also eats it as a treat, we fill her treat ball with the kibble ( and a couple of cookies) and she gobbles it up!!
Now it does not work as a bribe, to get her to come in from outside when she is being stibborn it takes a small piece of cheese or a small piece of salami!!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Make "Liver Brownie" treats, its very easy, you control the ingredients so you know the quality. I can get my girl's focus off the kitten with them trust me they are good!

Puree in blender 1 lb of liver. 
Mix in bowl 1c flour, 2c potato flakes, 1T garlic powder.
Add 2 eggs, 1/2c chicken broth (or milk), and the pureed liver.
Mix well and pour into greased 13" x 9" pan. Bake 25-30 minutes at 350 degrees.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

For a kibble treat, I often use cat food. The pieces are usually small, and even the dry cat food seems to stink more than dry dog food. My cat gets Solid Gold, so I'll sometimes use that, but more often I'll buy up some sample bags at my local independent pet food store. They're small bags, so I can toss one in each car and keep one in the doggy adventure bag and never be without something. They usually charge $.25 for the samples.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Someone donated a few bags of this to our rescue. Most the dogs don't care for it 

Home » ZiwiPeak

But I bet it would work for training treats, it is soft and small like Zuke's. 
I may try it when doing photos next. That's when I need most the small/soft treats (and teaching basic "sits", etc.)


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

I get hot dogs and boil them, then cut them in half length wise and then into thin semi-circles, then I spread them on parchment paper on a baking sheet and bake at 300 for 15-20 minutes. It takes the fat/grease out but makes them SUPER stinky which to a dog ='s VERY HIGH VALUE

I call it puppy crack 

I do buy high quality hot dogs to avoid fillers and corn syrup etc, but a package of hot dogs prepared this way takes me through at least a week of training.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

My puppy is about the same age as yours (born 12/31)...and is also on Chicken Soup. He has been doing extremely well on using the same kibble for training! Although he is VERY food motivated!! I usually portion out the next meal in a measuring cup and use that for training treats...then give the rest at his meal. That way I know I'm not over feeding him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I use this stuff ALOT (of course every animal within a mile can smell it to
Amazon.com: Lakse Kronch, 28 oz: Pet Supplies


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

jprice103 said:


> My puppy is about the same age as yours (born 12/31)...and is also on Chicken Soup. He has been doing extremely well on using the same kibble for training! Although he is VERY food motivated!! I usually portion out the next meal in a measuring cup and use that for training treats...then give the rest at his meal. That way I know I'm not over feeding him.


Teddy loves the Chicken Soup kibble, but I don't think she is as highly motivated by food as some dogs.

I did get a sample of Taste of the Wild (salmon) and - wow! - she sure did love that! :wild: (You can smell the smoked salmon a bit.) However, she had terrible diarheaa afterwards; I think I gave her too much and it was too rich. I'm definitely going to try again with it when she's a bit older, however.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

jprice103 said:


> My puppy is about the same age as yours (born 12/31)...and is also on Chicken Soup. He has been doing extremely well on using the same kibble for training! Although he is VERY food motivated!! I usually portion out the next meal in a measuring cup and use that for training treats...then give the rest at his meal. That way I know I'm not over feeding him.


What made you decide on Chicken Soup? I thought it was a great product for the price, and she's doing well on it. 

Have you posted photos of your pup? I can't remember what pup belongs to whom.


----------

